# Pedalboard foam



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Does anyone know where I could buy some foam to line the top of a pedalboard case? 
It's the stuff that looks like classy egg carton, also used in vocal studios, peaks and valley shaped stuff?.
Thanks.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

2'' thick, Convoluted Ester Foam - TCH


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Wholesale Foam Mattresses in Calgary | Sureline Foam
Where I got all the foam for my sound booth.
Good guys.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Any retailers of Plano, Pelican or Nanuk cases will be able to sell you what you need.

The pluck-type form works really for music gear, electronic, firearms, photography - I've got some for all of those and it's the best investment to protect you gear.

Shoot me a PM if you can't find any and I'll send you some links.

Side note - it isn't remotely the same products as used in recording studios, isolation booths, sound control, etc. That stuff is a lot more money - no need for it in a case obviously!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Google egg crate foam, then find something local.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I checked locally and it's either custom order which I could do myself online and skip the middle man, acoustic properties with a huge jump in price or upholstery type stuff which just doesn't look the same to me. I like the website Bob listed above as it also has detachable hinges which have been impossible to find locally and I'm sure I could find a few other things I like for building gear related stuff.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've got a little place called The Foam Shop a few miles from home. I went in looking for acoustic damping (i.e. cheap sonex) and found out the manager lived with a musician. She was knowledgeable and helpful and set me up - should could relate to my situation as well. They are my first call for any of my foam needs (which aren't huge, but ya know, when ya need it, ya just need it). 

I went back to get an old aluminum test-equipment case modified to use with my Power Station. She laid up the interior with about 10 different pieces of foam, different densities, etc., glued it all together for me - and all for about $30. It works great.










And this dovetails nicely into a string in the acoustic forum (Martin prices) about developing a relationship with stores and salespeople. I hope she stays in business. She's been very helpful to me and I will do all I can to support her, even if she costs a bit more than a internet foam store. Vive le brick and mortar.


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

vadsy said:


> I checked locally and it's either custom order which I could do myself online and skip the middle man, acoustic properties with a huge jump in price or upholstery type stuff which just doesn't look the same to me. I like the website Bob listed above as it also has detachable hinges which have been impossible to find locally and I'm sure I could find a few other things I like for building gear related stuff.


Get in touch with these guys out of Montreal.

instrument cases, watertight cases, equipment cases, military cases, photographic equipment cases, tough cases, durable cases, dive cases

I've bought from them both for personal use and for work, for the transport of highly specialized and controlled equipment. Great service and the pricing is pretty good.


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

In Edmonton there's a small chain called Foam King. They have grey foam for instruments in 3 different densities. Reasonably priced.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

TCHweb.com ( supplier of cabinet hardware and road case parts; maker of custom cases) they have a location in Toronto (Scarborough), possibly near the OP as well. Otherwise you can order online.


----------

